# Garmin Sport Pro E-collar



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

I just wanted to post in case others were looking for information regarding e-collars. We recently purchased the latest Garmin Tri-Tronic model and are very happy with it. We are fortunate with where we live that we can do the majority of Copper's training off leash and love walking him in the nearby forests. While it does have a shock feature we have yet to use it (and hope not to need to). What we do enjoy is the vibrate feature and the tone feature. When he is off leash and at a distance we call his name and use the vibrate feature to get his attention. As soon as we see he is focused on us we give our command. At this point we are just sticking with the basics as he's 5 months old and its usually come or stay for when he is off leash. When he obeys we use the tone feature to let him know he's done the command correctly and give him a small treat. The collar has a 3/4 mile range and also has a LED light on the collar as well. This comes in handy if he is at the back of our property at dusk, you can turn it on and immediately see where he is. He actually gets excited when he sees his collar in my husbands hand as he knows it means he is going to get to go for a good hike! We had him out for an hour this morning and it worked great, he's learning to stay close and pay attention to us but still gets to explore and sniff out birds and squirrels.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mom - great post - I have a garmin alpha & delta - if I had 2 have just 1 - I would have the alpha - the cost is high - but - know where the pup is - PIKE soon 2 turn 7yrs old - I put on the whistle lanyard - he is under my control - this takes a lot of work - beep or vibrate - is how you start with a E - collar


----------



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

We seem to be fortunate with Copper that he never seems to want to travel far from us. We have yet to take him off leash and have him leave our sight. He likes to stay close by, if he thinks I'm starting to lag behind on a hike he comes back to hurry me along. Currently we are working on getting him to stay until he is called by us. We tell him to sit and stay and then start walking away from him. We have to time it right as if we wait too long he gets worried he's going to get left behind and starts chasing after us!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have two, one for each dog, I have never put Pearl's to use... Mine I think are Sport... if I had to buy again, I would defiantly pay more
for the Garmin tracking e-collar. For both Fergy, who is never far away. and Pearl who takes herself for a walk, hunt, journey when ever she
had the opportunity... a real "Houdini". ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When Garmin bought out tritronics they did away with Sport edition, and replaced it with the Delta. It was suppose to be equal to the Sport, but many found it was not.
Not very long ago they brought the Sport back, and have added some features to it.
My SIL just bought one, but his pup is away at training. Its going to be 3-4 months before he will actually be putting it to use.
I might stop by and pick it up, just to see how it compares to the older Sport model.


----------

